# [ssh] Server unexpectedly closed connection

## BENJI

Bonjour,

J'ai un PC sous gentoo chez moi derrière une neufbox pour laquelle j'ai redirigé le port 443 vers l'IP de ce PC.

Au boulot je suis sujet à être dans deux grosses boites différentes : GrosseBoite1 et GrosseBoite2 où mes PC sont sous XP.

Je me connectais jsqu'à présent à mon PC depuis l'extérieur avec putty en passant par le port 443 configuré pour l'utilisation d'un proxy.

Ça fonctionnait sans problème dans les deux boîtes mais depuis mon retour de congés impossible de se connecter depuis GrosseBoite2 alors que tout fonctionne encore depuis GrosseBoite1.

J'ai vérifé mon user password dans conf du proxy sous putty et je ne pense pas m'être trompé en utilisant les mêmes paramètres que sous firefoxe qui lui fonctionne très bien...

L'erreur renvoyée par Putty est la suivante : "Server unexpectedly closed connection".

Je ne sais plus quoi essayer, d'où ça peut venir ?

----------

## kwenspc

Et coté serveur, qu'est ce que donnent les logs?

L'idéal ce serait un tcpdump de chaque coté, il est fort possible que GrosseBoite1 est collé un firewall un poil mieux config, qui détecte alors que ton traffic vers un port 443 n'est pas du SSL mais du SSH et qui ferme donc la connexion.

----------

## BENJI

Je pensais à un truc du genre.

Le pb c'est que depuis GrosseBoite1 je vais avoir du mal à faire un TCPDUMP en étant sous XP avec un profil bureautique...

Il faut peut-être que je change de technique et que j'abandonne le 443. y a t-il d'autres solutions ?

----------

## Bapt

C'est leur proxy qui te fait chier  :Smile: 

----------

## BENJI

J'en ai peur...

Y a t-il une autre technique ?

Je sais que les port 80, 8000, 9000 sont ouverts en théorie.

----------

## xaviermiller

non, si ça fonctionnait avant et plus maintenant, c'est qu'ils filtrent aussi en fonction du contenu (ce qui en soi a du sens). Donc, la seule possibilité est de demander un accès SSH à ton admin réseau, mais vu que c'est non pro, il refusera  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

heu... on peut encapsuler non ? genre proxytunnel ou qqch comme çà de mémoire - y'avais même un thread la dessus sur notre forum fr

----------

## loopx

l'erreur dans le titre, me semble que je l'ai eu tantot .. .j'avais fait un tunnel ssh pour remonter vers un pc derrière un routeur ... et lors du ssh sur le port local ou le tunnel était créé vers le port ssh du pc, ben ca m'a donné cette erreur ... un telnet pouvait ouvrir la connexion mais se fermait tout de suite ...

En fait, c'étais juste le pc qui n'avais pas de serveur ssh derrière  :Very Happy:  et ca faisait pas une erreur de connection refused car justement, le tunnel écoutait dessus  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

En fait il te faudrait faire un ssltunnel sur le port 443, là ça fonctionnerait  :Wink:  puisque le firewall n'y verra que du SSL.

----------

## BENJI

Et tu fais ça comment ?

Autre question y a t-il un moyen de voir sur mon server ssh toutes les tentatives de connexion.

Je suppose que si c'est le firewall de grosseboite2 qui bloc je ne devrais pas avoir de log sur mon server à l'heure où j'ai fait une tentative, non ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suppose que si c'est le firewall de grosseboite2 qui bloc je ne devrais pas avoir de log sur mon server à l'heure où j'ai fait une tentative, non ?

 

Peut être pas dans les logs en effet mais c'est pas sûr (tout dépend à quel stade le firewall coupe la tentative de connexion). Par contre une trace TCP c'est sûr, il te faudrait coller un tcpdump sur ton serveur ssh pour voir.

Sinon pour ssltunnel: http://www.hsc.fr/ressources/outils/ssltunnel/

----------

## BENJI

aïe, j'ai pas encore tout lu mais a priori l'installation du client SSL sous Windows va être un problème puisque je ne peux rien installer...

Jusqu'alors j'utilisait Portable-PuTTY comme client ssh (bien pratique).

Je pense essayer par contre d'installer TCPDump mais comment l'utilise t-on ensuite ? Je viens de regarder la man mais par rapport à ce que je veux faire c'est pas immédiat.. pour savoir comment coller un TCPDump sur mon serveur ssh.

Où sont les log du serveur SSH au fait ?

----------

## kwenspc

Pour les logs ssh tout dépend du démon de log et de sa config. Avec syslog-ng sous gentoo ils sont par défaut dans /var/log/messages

pour tcpdump un truc du genre:

```

tcpdump -vvv -XX -li <ton interface eth serveur> host <l'ip grosseboite1> > dump.log

```

Ce qui sera intéressant ici c'est de voir les paquets relatifs à ssh, et les numéro de séquence TCP dans les tentatives de connexions.

----------

